
Building FizzBuzz in Fractran from the Bottom Up - braythwayt
https://malisper.me/building-fizzbuzz-fractran-bottom/
======
braythwayt
FRACTRAN is, of course, the delightful esoteric language designed by the
recently deceased John Horton Conway.

This blog post writes FizzBuzz in FRACTRAN, but that's just an excuse for an
intriguing exploration of the language itself and how to write programs in it
in a structured way, then how to write compilers that target FRACTRAN.

[discussion from four years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894141)]

